# First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!!



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

We just dynoed the first ABF 16V from the batch we imported. 








The install is into a Mk2, and everything is 100% stock on the motor- we didn't even change the plugs yet! For this install, we used a stock Mk4 airbox, modified Techtonics Downpipe, Techtonics hi-flow cat, and Techtonics 2.25" cat back. The results were awesome! The rumors are true- they were underated at 150 crank HP... we got 161 crank with a stock airfilter! 








On average, this is about 8-9 WHP less than most stock 12V VR's we have baselined!!!
It is very clear from the dyno graphs that we have a TON of room for improvement (maybe a K+N would be a good start







), and we will be developing the software in conjunction with Techtonics to make this happen. The DIGI 3 system was a pleasure to install, and the factory MAP sensor makes us salivate for forced induction!!!!!!!!!!


_Modified by NGP_Racing at 12:20 PM 2-17-2006_


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (NGP_Racing)*

YUP ABF the Unicorn of the MKIII world http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vayastyle (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (NGP_Racing)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice! maybe the 2.slow guys won't be slow slow anymore...


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (NGP_Racing)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dirk_diggler (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice! maybe the 2.slow guys won't be slow slow anymore...

riiiigggghhhhtttt







jj


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (NGP_Racing)*

That's pretty steady torque curve too!


----------



## callawayrabbit (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (pozer)*

time to ditch the heavy vr's for an abf


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (dirk_diggler)*

In 10 years of being around dubs, I seriously never knew how much power the 16v's put out.








Those are awesome numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now I see why everyone likes that engine so much








All I ever knew is they were very problematic....


_Modified by JRon24 at 12:02 PM 2-17-2006_


----------



## dilated1734 (Feb 12, 2006)

just out of morbid curiosity how much work is involved to get one of those into a mark 3?


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (dilated1734)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (dilated1734)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dilated1734* »_just out of morbid curiosity how much work is involved to get one of those into a mark 3?

Direct fit
they Use Digi3 or a Motronic type of emgine management
the Tranny was an O2A (you can get one from a G60 Raddo or a Passat 16V
but all ABF MKIII's came with 5 bolt


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*

looks promising http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*

Nice numbers


----------



## diablodub (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*

what cars did these engines come in from the factory?


----------



## Jphive (Apr 22, 2005)

I want one now!, to bad i prolly cant afford for awhile,
btw how much are you going to be selling them for approx. ? 
j5


----------



## MK3NORTH (Jul 14, 2004)

Digi III eh... OEM MAP sensor


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (diablodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diablodub* »_what cars did these engines come in from the factory?

none from the Mexico plant


----------



## diablodub (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (SSjetta)*

so the odds of finding one of these engines in the U.S. is pretty slim i guess


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (diablodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diablodub* »_so the odds of finding one of these engines in the U.S. is pretty slim i guess









actually more like nearly impossible.... but NGP has a few right now iirc.


----------



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (SSjetta)*

All the info on the ABF cars, pricing, etc... can be found on http://www.ecodeparts.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We have 4 complete packages in stock right now- including the ABF specific 02A trans withe the European ratios!!!


_Modified by NGP_Racing at 12:29 PM 2-17-2006_


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (SSjetta)*

didn't they come in the mk2 GLIs/GTIs and some B3 passats?
or were they different engines and management?


----------



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (JRon24)*

Nope- that was the 9A... ABF 2L 16V's were European only, and came in Mk3's from 1993-1995. Fully elctronic fuel injection, Digi 3 management, OEM MAP sensor, etc... The "GOOD" stuff! They were used extensively by the Rallye Racing crowd- and still are in some classes!


----------



## MK3NORTH (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (JRon24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRon24* »_didn't they come in the mk2 GLIs/GTIs and some B3 passats?
or were they different engines and management?

THat was the 9A 16v... with CIS Motronic


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (JRon24)*

^NGP beat me ^


_Modified by SSjetta at 12:36 PM 2-17-2006_


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (JRon24)*

not bad. all that in a mk2/rabbit = murda


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (NGP_Racing)*

Wow pretty impressive!


----------



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (big bentley)*

Here's the only "custom" part we fabricated for the install- just a snazzy little adapter for the Mk4 airbox...


----------



## nordicalex (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_not bad. all that in a mk2/rabbit = murda

or a mk2 jetta coupe







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dilated1734 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (PrupleGTI)*

if practicality and ease of install is my goal would I be better off going with the 16v or just dropping a vr6?


----------



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (dilated1734)*

The ABF couldn't be any easier- it will bolt up to any 4 cylinder trans! And bolt to any engine/trans mount configuration (Mk1-3). Only issue with Mk1 cars is the overall height... be carefull of that! Mostly an issue with Scirocco 1's. They have no hood clearence. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24k (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (NGP_Racing)*

nice Im a big fan of 16Vs,but I rather keep my VR in my A3 and swap
that motor in a A2


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (24k)*

what you need to import is one of these


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (ThatGuy)*

Thats a cool install - we got loads of abf lumps in the UK - a guy I know put on a K and N and a chip and it did 178bhp in a MK2.


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (doublezero)*

my dream mk3 motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Da_Mount (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (peoples_car)*

Sweet Motor ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jphive (Apr 22, 2005)

So how plug and play is this engine. What, if any mods need to be made to the stock harness in a MK3. what differences are there between Digifant 3 and the stock engine management beyond the MAP sensor.
I know this is alot of questions. but why is a MAP sensor better for forced induction applications than a MAF sensor?
j5


----------



## matsad (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (Jphive)*

Did you guys have any clearance problems btw the manifold and the mk2 hood? You used regular motor mounts, right? Looks bitchin', by the way! Keep it up! -matt


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (peoples_car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peoples_car* »_my dream mk3 motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Mine too.

_Quote, originally posted by *dilated1734* »_if practicality and ease of install is my goal would I be better off going with the 16v or just dropping a vr6?

You can find a Vr6 with everything for about a quarter of the price they want for the ABF.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (peoples_car)*

I want an ABF Turbo right now.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (NGP_Racing)*

Do ABF's have plus suspension? What version of digi 3 did you dyno? Digi 3.1 or 3.2?


----------



## TRLSTYLE (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

looks good, and i really like digi 1 and 2 (once you learn what youre doing) but a quick glance at your site shows that these motors cost less than a 2.9 VR6. i dont know about you guys but...


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (NGP_Racing)*

more importantly, will Digi 3 work with ITB's?


----------



## Senor pink (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (NGP_Racing)*








the manifold is so naturally buttery smooth too! 
shoe in for polish!


----------



## slivervibe (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (Senor pink)*

Or nickle plated. This one is available.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (slivervibe)*

Great numbers. Can't wait to get mine running and see what it'll do on carbs.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (joezeeuw)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the only thing i don't like is the low torque. it might be 8-9 whp shy of a VR, but it has exhaust mods(compared to a stock VR), and VRs have more then 126lbs of torque







i bet if you boost it, it will rip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (2ohgti)*

That motor is just calling for BBM's 16v G60/Twin screw conversion kit


----------



## Breezy. (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (JRon24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRon24* »_In 10 years of being around dubs, I seriously never knew how much power the 16v's put out.








Those are awesome numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now I see why everyone likes that engine so much








All I ever knew is they were very problematic....

_Modified by JRon24 at 12:02 PM 2-17-2006_

Just a thought, but you maybe thinking of the ABA 16v's found in the Mk2s, which put out 134 crank hp?



_Modified by Breezy. at 5:07 PM 2-21-2006_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (Breezy.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Breezy.* »_
Just a thought, but you maybe thinking of the ABA 16v's found in the Mk2s, which put out 134 crank hp? 

The ABA 16v is a hyrbrid engine, that eminate the features of the ABF with mk2 and mk3 parts. The mk2 16v's were code PL and 9A and both used forms of CIS to run them. The ABA block is the mk3 8v 2.0L. It is very similar to the ABF block with a few different internals, so adding a mk2 16v head gets you close to an ABF.


----------



## QuantumRallySport (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (matsad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matsad* »_Did you guys have any clearance problems btw the manifold and the mk2 hood? You used regular motor mounts, right? Looks bitchin', by the way! Keep it up! -matt


We had to trim some of the cross-bracing on the hood to clear the TB.
Motor mounts are MK2 Poly-filled units.
Test drove the car on Monday and this car RIPS!
Many thanks to Ron at NGP for his attention to detail and an easily serviceable wiring harness install.---The top priority for this install was ease of service and reliability particularly with respect to Rally Racing conditions (dirt, gravel, dust, water, heat, and extreme vibration).


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_
The ABA 16v is a hyrbrid engine, that eminate the features of the ABF with mk2 and mk3 parts. The mk2 16v's were code PL and 9A and both used forms of CIS to run them. The ABA block is the mk3 8v 2.0L. It is very similar to the ABF block with a few different internals, so adding a mk2 16v head gets you close to an ABF.

yes, and i'll add that the ABF is rated at 150 bhp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so 140whp w/ exhaust mods is very good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif in a mkII, i bet its a blast to drive


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (2ohgti)*

I was reading about how the ABF was actually developed by VW on this site somewhere.... Tis a funny story. 
ABF was born from the VW parts bin..... The parts bin that was soild gold... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would get one of these b1tches in a heart beat....except if you break something, good luck finding parts in the US. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (crashnburn987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crashnburn987* »_I was reading about how the ABF was actually developed by VW on this site somewhere.... Tis a funny story. 
ABF was born from the VW parts bin..... The parts bin that was soild gold... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would get one of these b1tches in a heart beat....except if you break something, good luck finding parts in the US. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Great motor, NGP has parts, or can get them for you. You could also try to see if you can get parts from Europe.


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Jphive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jphive* »_So how plug and play is this engine. What, if any mods need to be made to the stock harness in a MK3. what differences are there between Digifant 3 and the stock engine management beyond the MAP sensor.
I know this is alot of questions. but why is a MAP sensor better for forced induction applications than a MAF sensor?
j5

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAP_sensor


----------



## G60VENTO (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: (GriffinMoss)*

Why did these just come up outta nowhere..? Like, months ago, you would never hear about an ABF...now BANG everyone is loving the ABF. Why did these suddenly become known? Just wondering..


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (G60VENTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60VENTO* »_Why did these just come up outta nowhere..? Like, months ago, you would never hear about an ABF...now BANG everyone is loving the ABF. Why did these suddenly become known? Just wondering..









Years ago... NGP just started to import them, so their availability has increased.


----------



## VWGolfDriv3r (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (GriffinMoss)*

I....want...torque. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome motor


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me
* »_The ABA 16v is a hyrbrid engine, that eminate the features of the ABF with mk2 and mk3 parts. The mk2 16v's were code PL and 9A and both used forms of CIS to run them. The ABA block is the mk3 8v 2.0L. It is very similar to the ABF block with a few different internals, so adding a mk2 16v head gets you close to an ABF.

All you need for an ABA to become an ABF is the pistons and top end parts (9A head conversion, manifolds, VR TB), and then your golden (think it puts you within 5 bhp or something). Not hard to do, just leaves you without a car for a weekend.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to NGP for bringing over such a rare piece of art!


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_
All you need for an ABA to become an ABF is the pistons and top end parts (9A head conversion, manifolds, VR TB), and then your golden (think it puts you within 5 bhp or something). Not hard to do, just leaves you without a car for a weekend.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to NGP for bringing over such a rare piece of art!
















im pretty sure its a little more involved than that.
what about fuel/ign? 
IIrc ABF uses digi3.


----------



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (independent77)*

Wow! There are a lot of questions out there... I have been a bad parent by neglecting my thread!!!







But thanks to people like Mr "Moss" for the super accurate and informative input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We retained the stock tubular manifold (OE header) in the Mk2 swap (this is but one of MANY ABF specific parts that you will not have if you slap a 16V head on an ABA block!). Then we purchase a MK4 hiflow down pipe from Techtonics (has correct flange), and cut and shortened it. That was the only mod needed to make the swap work! A cone filter would have solved the airbox dilema- but that is not an option on a real rallye racing vehicle! The hood clearance was a slight issue, but this too can be solved with a solid front aluminum mount. This swap into a mk3, though, is an absolute breeze! The swaps we sell are removed from cars that we purchase complete. So, we even include the airbox, plumbing, cluster, powersteering pump, etc... You get absolutely everything!!!
As to spare parts- I have tuneup parts (distr. cap is main difference) on order as we speak, I just recieved a shipment of Kent ABF racing timing belts, and I have coolant necks and other goodies all on the way. The internal parts- like hardware, lifters, cams, etc... are all interchangable with all other 16V's... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Ed

_Modified by NGP_Racing at 10:41 AM 2-23-2006_


_Modified by NGP_Racing at 10:42 AM 2-23-2006_


----------



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (24k)*

The funny thing about the dyno #s is 140hp is only about 10-15 less wheel hp then a stock VR6, alot less weight, and easier to install. Its all about power to weight ratio. It really makes you think?










_Modified by NGP_Racing at 10:58 AM 2-23-2006_


----------



## matsad (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (NGP_Racing)*

Guys, thanks for the replies, I've got most of the ABF parts and have a hybrid motor in the works, and I was worried about hood clearance, as my ABA hits a little already. I'll definitely be getting in touch for parts when it comes to finishing it up! -matt
P.S.: The clusters you guys have gotten from the mk3 over in europe don't have 8k tachs, by chance?


_Modified by matsad at 5:34 AM 2-24-2006_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

will u guys be selling these regularly...i might be interested in one for my mk2


----------



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_Do ABF's have plus suspension? What version of digi 3 did you dyno? Digi 3.1 or 3.2?

Yes- the cars have 5 lug, plus suspension, hydro clutch, etc...
Not sure which Digi system it is??? We have motors from the full range 1993-1995 in stock.


----------



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_will u guys be selling these regularly...i might be interested in one for my mk2

No problem- drop a line when you're ready!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (NGP_Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NGP_Racing* »_ The internal parts- like hardware, lifters, cams, etc... are all interchangable with all other 16V's... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Ed


I just want to add/clarify/correct on this statement....
The valve spring retainers on an ABF (ACE) head are the same as the ABA (2.0 8v), AAA/ABV/AES (2.8/2.9 12v VR6)...*7mm/tripple groove*. They are interchangable. 
They are NOT interchangable to with the KR,PL,9A,6A 16v heads. (with the exception of a few 9A,KR Scirrocco & Corrado's. They can use these retainers if they have tripple groove valve locks )
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

If anyone is interested, the ABF Rallye car used in this testing will be @ the Rallye givaway event tonight in VA


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (24k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24k* »_nice Im a big fan of 16Vs,but I rather keep my VR in my A3 and swap
that motor in a A2









I think someone is a step ahead of you.


----------



## H8SV8S (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (NGP_Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NGP_Racing* »_
Yes- the cars have 5 lug, plus suspension, hydro clutch, etc...
Not sure which Digi system it is??? We have motors from the full range 1993-1995 in stock.

ABFs were sold until 1998 in Mk3s mid 1999 in SEATs








96 onwards are Digi 3.2 and factory immobiliser (you _have_ to use the transponder, key, and ECU all from the same engine)
Pre 96 are Digi 3.1 and don't have the immob. from the factory which makes life a bit easier.
Both years run exactly the same in my experience. In fact, the highest stock power figure I have seen (183hp







) was from a Digi 3.1 engine








Cheapest way to up the HP is to ditch the CAT and then get it re-mapped.
If someone with "the contacts" really wants to do something, they should be pushing GIAC or someone similar in the 'States to get a program up and running for these engines.
190hp is laughably easy on a well setup ABF... VR6s suck in comparison. End of story. Figure out your capacity, then compare that to the torque and power it provides... aka: not much for a 6 pot 2.8








As I keep saying, why aren't more ppl buying these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (H8SV8S)*

I've been on this bandwagen since I heard about the ABF some 5yrs ago. I've heard chip+cam+intake+exhaust are good for around 200hp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll shutup now as I know nothing about digi and cis and this and that. But I do know that VR guys can shove it when we start seeing the price drop as interest builds for these. 
I'll plan on calling you guys in 5-7yrs when I hit 300,000 on my ABA.


----------



## vwman099 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: (koston.)*

will you guys be getting any *used* euro front smooth tops in for the mk3?
thanks


----------



## ShawnKay (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (H8SV8S)*

Collin at Tectonics said thye have a chip already for these


----------



## Coilbox (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (wagonowner)*

here´s an abf dyno from Spain, 4to1 headers and no kat








giving 160hp, not bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (Coilbox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coilbox* »_here´s an abf dyno from Spain, 4to1 headers and no kat

chip, intake/airfiler???


----------



## Coilbox (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
chip, intake/airfiler??? 

no chip and KN replacement filter in stock airbox
The main gain is from the header, the stock ABF is very restrictive. You can use KR or aftermarket with good results



_Modified by Coilbox at 10:25 PM 6-15-2006_


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (Coilbox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coilbox* »_no chip and KN replacement filter in stock airbox

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6zach (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

I got mine form ED. I was super impressed with the sale and shipping time. No BS with getting this motor.
Heres a pic. I will have a dyno sheet in less then 3 weeks, we still have a few things to finish, and time to get the chip.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (NGP_Racing)*


----------



## QuantumRallySport (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (NGP_Racing)*

Well, in the first real test, our stock ABF was good enough to let us put a comfortable 2 minute and 25 second lead on our next closest 2wd competition (turbo saab 99) at Rally West Virginia last weekend.
7th overall (5 seconds out of 5th overal) with half of the Subarus and Evos trailing us on EVERY stage....30 cars started the event
Video
All the cars at Rally WV including Scirrocco, MK2 and MK3
http://video.google.com/videop...58408

Just our MK2
http://video.google.com/videop...56520

http://www.rallyscoring.com/re...e.htm












































http://rallyboy.com/modules/My...).jpg 

http://rallyboy.com/modules/My...).jpg

http://rallyboy.com/modules/My...).jpg


_Modified by QuantumRallySport at 7:00 PM 6-27-2006_


_Modified by QuantumRallySport at 8:06 PM 8-20-2006_


----------



## hosemunkey (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (QuantumRallySport)*

are these motors rebuilt or how many kms are on them??
Sorry. this is the first ive heard of them, seems like a good option for my 92 GTI 8v


----------



## blazes00 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (hosemunkey)*

WHERE CAN I GET A ABF?


----------



## QuantumRallySport (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (QuantumRallySport)*

Another success for the ABF powered VW at Rally TN Sept 2-4 2006. 1st 2wd ahead of the SRT-4 the jackson racing superchagerd acura integra type R and the entire rest of the 2wd field.

The rally was great, the locals were friendly and the VW kept on rolling along quickly despite a few mechanical isues---broken exhaust and drivers axle...Thanks to Delta V motorsports for supplying us with some sweet BBS wheels, Toyo Proxes RA-1 tires for the event, and a most helpful service crew to keep us in the race.
























More here: Wait for it to load...may have to just start fresh and search for "RallyTN_06" password for the gallery is "RallyTN_06"
http://www.eventpix.com/guest/...2f3d1


----------



## QuantumRallySport (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: First ABF 16V from eCodeParts hits the dyno @NGP!!! (QuantumRallySport)*

More pictures, of giving the ABF a workout!
More pictures at http://www.speed-pics.com ---Click Tennessee 2006 then click the very small "View More" button at the top of the screen. That was exciting!


----------

